# Need Nail Clipper recomendations



## Chi (Jan 14, 2010)

Can someone please recommend a nail clipper (stating Specific Brand & clipper name) to be used on a 2kg Chihuahua. 

I have one those really small simple scissor like clippers but they don't cut so well and I'm sick of spending heaps to find out they don't do as advertised.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the small scissor type with a round indent on the blades. I think that they are meant for cats. They are okay..I think I got them at Petsmart. When he was tiny I used human nail clippers. Now it is mostly the Pedi Paws with the top guide removed.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use human nail clippers here..the big one LOL. i dont see any difference


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

I also use the scissors with the round area in the blades...tried the PediPaws but found that it slows down too much to be effective for quick trimming...I stopped using human nail clippers as I noticed that they 'shatter' the end of the nail and make Reuben's nails 'catch' uncomfortably on stuff...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the scissor style small dog clippers with the guard on it so you don't cut too deep. I don't buy real expensive nor do I buy the cheapest.

I used to use people clippers, but the snapping sound it made when I cut the nail startled them and nail trimming was bad enough, without the extra fuss.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I use the little pink ones, i think they are actually for cats but seem to work really well on little nails x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My vet used the small cat clippers yesterday so i think i am going to buy those and give it a go myself next time.
The girls didnt even flinch which was good. x


----------



## Chi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, but does anyone know the brand and name of their recommended clipper?

"Gia" explained it perfectly what is happening with all the clippers I have bought so far...the clippers slow down too much to be effective for quick trimming and that they 'shatter' the end of the nail and 'catch' uncomfortably causing my chi unnecessary discomfort or pain.

I currently have to trim tiny bits at different angles to keep the nail from splintering and then finish off with a nail file to clean up the edges. But as you can imagine it takes quite awhile which stresses my the dog further.


----------

